# Vitamin Shoppe to discontinue carrying VPX



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2010)

*Vitamin Shoppe to discontinue carrying VPX*

Vitamin Shoppe corporate has been sending out emails stating that they will not be receiving any additional products from VPX, once we sell down whatever inventory they own. In other words, VPX is no longer going to be sold in the Vitamin Shoppe once the existing inventory is gone. That???s a pretty big deal for both of those companies, since VPX boasts several products that sell very well in their respective categories, and it can only help a company???s bottom line to be sold in Vitamin Shoppe.

Earlier this year VPX cut off Bodybuilding.com in a similar fashion, but as far as I understand it, they reconciled (and later managed to win their category for best energy drink at the 2010 BB.com awards). Still, I can only imagin that it???s a tremendous hit to both companies for this relationship to be dissolved.

Business is about ups and downs, I suppose, and with the recent addition of John Romano to their staff, I???m sure the Vitamin Shoppe issue will soon be forgotten.  

source


----------



## twarrior (Oct 4, 2010)

Could be due to lackluster sales. I tried tried the VPX Meltdown for 8 weeks and it did nothing for me except lighten my wallet a little.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 4, 2010)

That's Ryan Deluca of Bodybuilding.com on the far left in the long-sleeve shirt.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2010)

They used to sell the redline drink at my old gym. I bought it a few times and never used it again. I don't think it did much. The sold it at Walmart for awhile too, but I'm not even sure they have it there anymore.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 4, 2010)

I like their no shotgun and synthesize. taste isn't too great, but ingredient profiles are solid.

I'll have to see if they are having any sales.


----------

